# Queen Atlantic coal stove



## NHJotul (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a Queen Atlantic coal stove. I'm not sure what it is worth and would like to sell it to make room for the kitchen remodel. Thoughts on what it is worth?


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2019)

It looks pretty nice. The best place to get a realistic appraisal of value is going to be from the antiques websites/forums and stove restorers.


----------



## Kevin Weis (Mar 22, 2019)

Maybe $500 or so.  Big cost and time to get it moved so that figured a lot into it.


----------



## bholler (Mar 23, 2019)

Kevin Weis said:


> Maybe $500 or so.  Big cost and time to get it moved so that figured a lot into it.


Most in good shape are worth considerably more than that.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 23, 2019)

bholler said:


> Most in good shape are worth considerably more than that.


Yes, but he makes a good point. It's only worth that to a few people, and usually only from a restoration company. Old cook stoves are also super difficult to transport.


----------



## bholler (Mar 23, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Yes, but he makes a good point. It's only worth that to a few people, and usually only from a restoration company. Old cook stoves are also super difficult to transport.


Well yes it is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.  But in my experience if it is in good working order even with cosmetic problems it isn't hard to find a buyer in the $1000 range.  But in our market we have a large Amish and Mennonite community who will gladly pay that for a working stove.   I have seen completely nonfunctional ones sell in the $500 range purely for decorative purposes.


----------



## bholler (Mar 23, 2019)

And I have moved many they aren't that hard after you disassemble them.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 23, 2019)

I think the average person would probably top out at $1,000 for the OP's stove, but $500 is much more likely. Perhaps he would have better luck contacting a restoration shop like Barnstable stoves.


----------



## NHJotul (May 9, 2019)

well I wound up posting it for $800, Got offered 600 countered at 700, within an hour the guy was here with cash. We managed to load it into his minivan with three kids and his wife in the vehicle. Very nice couple, and off it went to another log home.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2019)

Glad it found a good new home. That's a good looking stove.


----------

